# cda Datei in CoolEdit pro



## nps17 (1. April 2003)

Hi Ihr,

ich habe ´ne "Anfängerfrage" und hoffe, daß mir jemand helfen kann.
Ich möchte eine .cda Datei in "CoolEdit pro" importieren und bearbeiten, mit anderen .cda Dateien hat das auch prima funktioniert, bei der letzten allerdings wird nur so ´ne Wellenlinie, die von kleinen Quadraten unterbrochen ist, angezeigt und sound ist auch keiner zu hören......
Was mach´ ich falsch?

Gruß
Niki


----------



## sixx66 (1. April 2003)

hmm, cda? Das sind doch AudioCD Files. Warum grabst du die CD nicht einfach als wave bzw mp3 auf die Pladde? 
Ein gutes tool hierfür wäre Audiograbber, falls du noch nichts derartiges hast.


----------



## nps17 (3. April 2003)

Hi Sixx,

danke für Deinen Tip. Ich hab´s inzwischen hingekriegt....mit musicmatch.

Gruß
Niki


----------



## sixx66 (3. April 2003)

no problääm!


----------

